# جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس الجزء الأول



## aymonded (12 مارس 2012)

*جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس*​ 
أن حياة المسيحية الحقيقية لا تعتمد على الشكل الخارجي للإنسان وتنفيذه للطقوس والعقائد وحفظة البنود المعلنة من خلال القوانين والمعرفة المسيحية كمعلومات فكرية جدلية !!!​فحياة المسيحي الحقيقية هي في الداخل في أعماقه، في داخل كيانه الشخصي، فهي باختصار شديد وأكثر تحديد، هي الحياة في الله ...​أي أن المسيحي الحقيقي هو الشخص الذي حياته في الله، بمعنى أني لو قلت أني مسيحي حقيقي، يعني الله في داخلي أكثر من أي شيء آخر في الوجود، وسعيي كله أن ألتقيه وأفتش عنه في الداخل وليس في الخارج، وذلك بسبب أن الكلمة صار جسداً وحل فينا، ونحن هياكل الله وروح الله يسكن فينا كهبة خاصة وكنز ثمين غالي للغاية، ويوجد في داخلنا طبيعياً – حسب الخلق – صورة الله المطبوعة في أعماقنا والذي أعاد شكلها الأصيل تجسد الكلمة واستعلانه في ملء الزمان ...​ 
فالإنسان بطبيعة خلقه هو صورة الله، أو بمعنى عملي هو الصورة المنظورة لله الغير منظور، له كيان روحي مستمد من خالقه العظيم، وهذا هو سر حنينه وعطشه المشتعل الدائم إلى خالقه وعدم شبعه بآخر مهما ما كانت مسرته ولذته فيه، ولكي نتعود أن نعيش في هذا المجد العظيم ونعود لأصل الصورة فينا، فلابد من أن ننزل ونغوص إلى داخلنا، أي نقطع مسيرة الدخول لأعماق قلوبنا في الداخل لنلتقي مع الله المطبوع سراً في أعماق القلب بصورة مجيده، هذه التي وضعنا عليها تراباً على مر الأيام وأخفيناها بالإهمال بسبب عُزلتنا عن الله، حتى صرنا في حالة قلق دائم واضطراب في هذا الزمان نحمل الأوجاع لأننا لم ندخل لهذا العمق ونعرف أنفسنا في جمال صورتها الحقيقية المخلوقة عليها والمطبوعة فيها !!!​فكل ما يُتعب النفس هو أنها أخفت سرها فضاع معه حل مشاكلها وضيقاتها الكثيرة والتي تشعر أن ليس لها سبب محدد، لأن مهما ما بلغ الإنسان من مراكز أو معرفة عقلانية أو راحة في العالم، يظل يشعر بضيق يزيد كلما ابتعد عن حقيقة جوهره الأصيل !!!​وطبعاً الرجوع للنفس والعودة إليها ليس شيئاً سهلاً على الإطلاق، بل هو صعب للغاية، لأننا في الواقع أصبحنا غُرباء عن أنفسنا، نجهل حقيقتها المخفية فيها !!​ فمن السهل التعرف على العالم الخارجي والمحيط بنا بالحواس الجسدانية، ومن السهل أيضاً التعرف على الحياة المسيحية من جهة الفكر والبحث والمعرفة بالدراسة والأبحاث وكثرة القراءة، ومن السهولة لكل واحد أن يحيا الطقوس الكنسية ويقوم بكل واجبات العبادة، لأن كل هذا يأتينا عن طريق الحواس والعقل، وكل شخص يستطيع أن يستوعب كل شيء حسب قدراته العقلية، أما من جهة الداخل فصعب للغاية بل وقد يكون شبه مستحيل على الإنسان أن يفحصه أو يدركه، لأنه لا يأتي على مستوى العقل أو الفكر أو القدرة على المعرفة والفهم إنما على مستوى اللقاء الحي في الداخل !!!​فالحياة المسيحية الحقيقية هي باختصار وتركيز: الرجوع إلى النفس للدخول بالنعمة في الله، فحضرة الله بملء نوره العظيم هو أعمق ما في الإنسان من عظمة ومجد، لأن الإنسان خُلق في هذه الحضرة وهي أساس دعوته وأصل حياته كلها، ونبع حريته وكمال سعادته الحقيقية، بل هي مصيره الأبدي الذي لا يقدر أن يحيا بدونه قط !!!​إذن فالمنهج الأصيل للمسيحي الحقيقي هي حياته الداخلية، واستمرار وجوده في الحضرة الإلهية على مستوى اللمس من جهة كلمة الحياة [ الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة ] (1يوحنا 1: 1)
​ والعائق الرئيسي الذي يفصل الإنسان ويشوه طبعه ويشوش فكره ويجعل النور الإلهي منطفئ فيه هو الأهواء التي هي أصل الخطايا وسبب تحركها فيه، لأنها سبب الانفصال عن الله وتشويه طبعه الإنساني الأصيل، والإنسان أن لم يتحرر من هذه الأهواء لن يستطيع أن يكتشف في داخله اللؤلؤة الكثيرة الثمن فيبيع كل شيء لاقتنائها، حتى نفسه سيحسبها رخيصة عنده من أجل هذه الجوهرة الثمينة !!!​ 
( معرفة النفس ومعرفة الله )​ 1- تمهيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد​ *دعوة الإنسان العليا*​ 
الكنيسة تعرف شخص يسوع المسيح، لأنه رأسها وهي جسده من لحمه وعظامه، فهو مُستعلن فيها، يتجلى فيها، ويحضر حضوراً سرياً فائقاً في كل أسرارها المقدسة ...​ والكنيسة كل عملها وشغلها الشاغل، إظهار وتمجيد واستعلان ربنا يسوع، وتقديمه إلهاً حياً مُحيياً من خلال سرّ الكلمة والإفخارستيا ...​ والكتاب المقدس في الكنيسة هو الاستعلان الحسي لصوت المسيح الحي والمحيي، الذي نادى لعازر هلم خارجاً فَسَرت فيه قوة حياة تُقيم من الموت، وهو هو نفس ذات الصوت - في كل وقت وزمان - التي تُنادي به الكنيسة أولادها بفم ربنا يسوع المسيح القائم من الموت، فقراءة الكلمة في الكنيسة سرّ قوة الحياة لكل من يسمع هذا الصوت بآذان انفتحت بالنعمة على الصوت الإلهي وميزته واستقبله القلب بإيمان دون أن يرتاب فيه...
​وعلى هذا الأساس نتقدم إلى سماع الكلمة من فم الله الذي نطق بها ولازال ينطق بها في كل زمان، وعلى الأخص في زماننا هذا، والكتاب المقدس إذ بلغنا سره الإلهي وأصغينا لهذا الصوت المُحيي، سنجد أن لغته لغة حوار بين طرفين، أي بين شخصين، الله والإنسان، ومن صميم هذا الحوار – حوار المحبة – نجد اللذة المتبادلة والحب المتدفق الحاصر للإنسان ( محبة المسيح تحصرنا )، ومن صميم هذا الحب الفائق نجد الدعوة الإلهية لكل إنسان يقترب من هذا المجد الفائق: (دعوة من الله للإنسان للتمتع بالشركة مع العريس السماوي، التي هي دعوة الوحدة والاتحاد والالتصاق  كثمرة التجسد الإلهي وعمله الفائق على المستوى العملي في كل واحد على المستوى الشخصي وفي الكنيسة على المستوى العام)
​[ وجعل يسوع يكلمهم أيضاً بأمثال قائلا: يُشبه ملكوت السماوات إنساناً ملكاً صنع عُرساً لابنه. وأرسل عبيده ليدعوا المدعوين إلى العُرس، فلم يريدوا أن يأتوا. فأرسل أيضا عبيداً آخرين قائلاً: قولوا للمدعوين هوذا غذائي أعددته، ثيراني ومسمناتي قد ذبحت، وكل شيء مُعد، تعالوا إلى العُرس. ولكنهم *تهاونوا *ومضوا واحد إلى حقله وآخر إلى تجارته. والباقون أمسكوا عبيده وشتموهم وقتلوهم.​ فلما سمع الملك غضب وأرسل جنوده وأهلك أولئك القاتلين وأحرق مدينتهم. ثم قال لعبيده أما العُرس فمستعد وأما المدعوون فلم يكونوا مستحقين. فاذهبوا إلى مفارق الطرق وكل من وجدتموه فادعوه إلى العرس. فخرج أولئك العبيد إلى الطرق وجمعوا كل الذين وجدوهم *أشراراً وصالحين* فامتلأ العرس من المتكئين.​ فلما دخل الملك لينظر المتكئين رأى هناك إنساناً لم يكن لابساً لُباس العُرس. فقال له يا صاحب كيف دخلت إلى هنا وليس عليك لُباس العُرس فسكت. حينئذ قال الملك للخدام أربطوا رجليه و يديه وخذوه واطرحوه في الظلمة الخارجية هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان. لأن *كثيرين يُدعون وقليلين يُنتخبون* ] (متى 22: 1 – 14)​ فالدعوة غالية جداً وكريمة للغاية، وثوب المدعوين هو شخص الكلمة المتجسد: [ لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح (في المسيح) قد لبستم المسيح ] (غلاطية 3: 27)​ هذا هو ثوب البرّ المنسوج بعمل الله وحده بدم ربنا يسوع الذي سُفِكَ على عود الصليب، ثوب برّ مجاني مُهدَى من الملك نفسه بلا قيد أو شرط، لمن يقبل الدعوة فقط ويتوب ويعود للحضن الحلو ويكتسي بالنعمة ...​   [ ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين *كنتم قبلاً بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح*. لأنه هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحداً ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط أي العداوة، مبطلاً بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض، لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه إنساناً واحداً جديداً صانعاً سلاماً. ويُصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الله بالصليب، قاتلا العداوة به. فجاء وبشركم بسلام انتم البعيدين والقريبين. لأن به لنا كُلينا قدوماً في روح واحد إلى الآب. فلستم إذاً بعد غُرباء ونزلاً، بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله. مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية. الذي فيه كل البناء مركباً معاً ينمو هيكلاً مقدساً في الرب. الذي فيه أنتم أيضاً مبنيون معاً مسكناً لله في الروح ] (أفسس 2: 13 – 22)​وما هي طبيعة الدعوة ؟​[ تعالوا لأن كل شيء قد اُعد؛ لأن الله الآب قد أعد في المسيح لسكان الأرض تلك العطايا التي مُنحت للعالم بواسطته، التي هي غفران الخطايا، والتطهير من كل دنس، وشركة الروح القدس، والتبني المجيد له، وملكوت السماوات . ] ( تفسير لوقا للقديس كيرلس الكبير عظة 104 عن كتاب تفسير إنجيل لوقا للقديس كيرلس الإسكندري ص502 ترجمة د/ نصحي عبد الشهيد 2007 )  ​ [ مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح. كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة. إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته. لمدح مجد نعمته التي أنعم بها علينا في المحبوب. الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته. التي أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة و فطنة. إذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه. لتدبير ملء الأزمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات وما على الأرض في ذاك. الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيباً مُعينين سابقاً حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته. لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس. الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده ] (أفسس1: 3 – 14)​ 
وحينما نعي هذه الدعوة المقدسة المهيبة والمفرحة جداً لكل نفس، لن نتعجب أو نندهش من الذين باعوا كل شيء – بسهولة – ورضوا أن يخسروا كل ما للعالم وأن يحسبوه مع القديس بولس خسارة ونفاية من أجل أن يربحوا اللؤلؤة الواحدة الوحيدة الكثيرة الثمن، بل – نحن أنفسنا – سنبيع كل شيء بسهولة وبلا تردد، ونبغض الخطية فتسقط من تلقاء ذاتها دون معاناة أو صراع داخلي، إذ قد ربحنا الواحد الوحيد شخص ربنا يسوع، الذي هو الكنز الخفي الذي للنفس المخبئ في داخلها، بل صار هو ثوبها النفيس الذي يستحيل أن تفرط فيه أبداً أو تطرحه عنها !!!​وفي ختام المقدمة لنقرأ ما قاله القديس مقاريوس الكبير:​[ الديانة المسيحية ليست إذن شيئاً عادياً " هذا السرّ عظيم " (أفسس 5: 32)، لذلك فاعرف قدرتك وسموك لكونك دُعيت إلى الكرامة الملوكية " جنس مختار كهنوت ملوكي وأمة مقدسة " (1بطرس 2: 9)، لأن سرّ المسيحية هو غريب بالنسبة لهذا العالم. والمجد المنظور الذي للإمبراطور أو الملك (الأرضي) وكل غناه، إنما هو أرضي وفاني ومضمحل، وأما ذلك الملكوت وذلك الغنى السماوي فهو إلهي سماوي ومملوء مجداً، وهو لا يفنى ولا يضمحل لأن مثل هؤلاء المسيحيون يملكون مع الملك السماوي في الكنيسة السماوية "وهو البكر من الأموات" (كولوسي 1: 18)، وهم أيضاً أبكار، ولكن رغم أن هذه هي حالتهم وهم مختارون ومقبلون أمام الله، فإنهم يعتبرون أنفسهم أقل الكل وليس لهم أي استحقاق، وقد صار أمراً طبيعياً عندهم أن يعتبروا أنفسهم كلا شيء. ] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير 27 : 4 صفحة 249، عن كتاب عظات القديس مقاريوس، الطبعة الرابعة – مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس المركز الأرثوذكسي الآباء – نصوص آبائية 85)​ 
 _____يتبع_____ 
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (16 مارس 2012)




----------



## aymonded (16 مارس 2012)

فقط صلي من أجلي
كن معافي باسم الرب في روح الوداعة آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (26 يونيو 2014)

كالعادة مبدع استاذي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 يونيو 2014)

دايما مواضيعك معزية 
ومبهرة 
ورائع كالعادة تسلم ايدك 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا استاذنا 
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 يونيو 2014)

موضوع رائع ومبدع حضرتكم دوما تسلم اناملكم الرائعة وربنا يستخدمكم اكثر واكثر لمجد اسمه القدوس امين


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2014)

​*استاذى الغالى ربنا يبارك تعبك وخدمتك 
موضوع مهم جدا واستفدت منه كتير 
*


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2014)

موضوع رائع استاذي 
رب المجد يبارك حياتك ويثمر بخدمتك 
​


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2014)

إلهنا الحي يبارككم ويهبنا كلنا أن نغوص في معرفته بإعلانه 
فيكون لنا شركة معه بالبر والتقوى في القداسة آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يونيو 2014)

لا اجد كلمات تعبر عن سعادتى بحضرتك
وبموضوعاتك العظيمة
لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2014)

فرح الله يملأ قلبك سلام يا أروع أخ حلو حبيب الله والقديسين
​


----------



## اصبحت قبطيا (27 يونيو 2014)

دوم استفيد من مواضيعك .. الرب يباركك .. " لأن سرّ المسيحية هو غريب بالنسبة لهذا العالم " .. ساعات كتير لما بكون عايز اتكلم ومعرفش هقنع ازاي الي حواليا ! .. اول ما عيني بتقع على الايه دي بسكت وبعرف انه حاسس بيا اوي باخد نفسي واروح اصلي لابويا وادعيله انه يزيح عني الهم ده الي انا شايله .. :")


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2014)

اصبحت قبطيا قال:


> دوم استفيد من مواضيعك .. الرب يباركك .. " لأن سرّ المسيحية هو غريب بالنسبة لهذا العالم " .. ساعات كتير لما بكون عايز اتكلم ومعرفش هقنع ازاي الي حواليا ! .. اول ما عيني بتقع على الايه دي بسكت وبعرف انه حاسس بيا اوي باخد نفسي واروح اصلي لابويا وادعيله انه يزيح عني الهم ده الي انا شايله .. :")



كلامك صح يا غالي جداً، لأن الغريب عن الله غريب عن معرفته، والإنسان الذي يجهل لغة لا يعرف حاجة عن شعبها، وليس لنا إلا أن نُصلي ليعطي الله الكل استنارة معرفته آمين
​


----------



## اصبحت قبطيا (27 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> كلامك صح يا غالي جداً، لأن الغريب عن الله غريب عن معرفته، والإنسان الذي يجهل لغة لا يعرف حاجة عن شعبها، وليس لنا إلا أن نُصلي ليعطي الله الكل استنارة معرفته آمين
> ​




:new5::new5: امين .. :new5::new5:


----------



## aymonded (28 يونيو 2014)

آمين يا محبوب الله والقديسين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يونيو 2014)

*ربنا يعطينا ان نحيا حياه مسيحيه حقيقيه وليس ظاهريا فقط 
ربنا يباركك استاذى ويعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## soul & life (28 يونيو 2014)

موضوع رائع شكرا استاذ ايمن ..  مواضيع حضرتك كنوز ثمينة 
الرب يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2014)

*موضوع مهم جداً
من سلسله مواضيع حضرتك المفيده والمهمه جداً
أ. ايمن 
ربنا  يعوض تعب خدمتك 
*​


----------



## aymonded (28 يونيو 2014)

فرحكم الله ووهبنا أن نحيا وفق مشيئته 
حسب قصده آمين
​


----------

